# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  Question about silver coins...

## down_south

I found some silver coins at my local dealer, they are all 1 troy oz, .999 fine silver but they are all Christmas coins with Santa Claus on them. Does having a design like that (Santa or otherwise) make them harder to sell when you want to sell them?

----------


## oyarde

Does he have any silver Eagles ?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I found some silver coins at my local dealer, they are all 1 troy oz, .999 fine silver but they are all Christmas coins with Santa Claus on them. Does having a design like that (Santa or otherwise) make them harder to sell when you want to sell them?


Do reindeer fly? 

Yes, they will be harder to sell. The premium for American Eagles is that they are well known and trusted, and people will have one for comparison.

----------


## down_south

No silver eagles, silver Santas only right now  Has anyone bought any coins online and if so, have you had any problems receiving them? I guess I like guying local just cause I like no record of my buying anything.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

If you would be selling for strictly melt value than no they will not be harder to sell. If you are looking for investment pieces with both an increasing melt value and an increasing numismatic value than there are better options out there for you. That said, there is always a niche market of commemorative and novelty coin/token collectors who will scoop up hard to find items. You might want to get an idea as to how many of these were struck.

----------


## cubical

Make sure its a TROY ounce

----------


## oyarde

Does he have any common Peace dollars ( 1922 , 1923 ) or common Morgan dollars ( 1921 ) ? They are about 3/4 of an ounce ,  easier to unload later, you will probably have to pay $32 ish , but you can get that back out of them , or more, later.

----------


## Carson

Here is a link to some Santa silver;

http://www.apmex.com/Product/32247/1..._999_Fine.aspx

http://www.coin-rare.com/christmas-r...us-design.aspx

http://www.silvertowne.com/p-20569-2...ilver-bar.aspx

Being a kid once I'm not to sure these are the best coins to get to have a *private* collection of coins.

----------


## sam1952

It's bullion silver, I would have no problem buying it. Not much over spot and make sure it is a troy ounce. I own lots of silver bullion along with junk silver and eagles. I buy what is the best deal at the time i'm looking.

----------


## oyarde

> No silver eagles, silver Santas only right now  Has anyone bought any coins online and if so, have you had any problems receiving them? I guess I like guying local just cause I like no record of my buying anything.


 I like buying in person as well.

----------


## Tpoints

> I found some silver coins at my local dealer, they are all 1 troy oz, .999 fine silver but they are all Christmas coins with Santa Claus on them. Does having a design like that (Santa or otherwise) make them harder to sell when you want to sell them?


yes, coins and bars with no mint name on it are generally harder to sell.

----------


## oyarde

I would be more inclined to pick up 14 uncirculated early 60's dimes for $2.50 ea , but that is just me ....

----------


## oyarde

I have never used APMEX for anything , but last ad I saw had Silver Eagles @ 36.84 , a generic.999 silveroz round @ $35.34 and a 10 oz silver bar @ 346.40. One of the reasons I buy local , I can beat any net price I have ever seen , I pay no tax, no shipping , no minimums etc.

----------


## KCIndy

> I have never used APMEX for anything , but last ad I saw had Silver Eagles @ 36.84 , a generic.999 silveroz round @ $35.34 and a 10 oz silver bar @ 346.40. One of the reasons I buy local , I can beat any net price I have ever seen , I pay no tax, no shipping , no minimums etc.



I've used Apmex several times, and have never had a problem with them.  Buying local would be the best bet, especially if you can get good deals.  But for those who don't have any good local sources, Apmex would make a good second place option.

----------


## oyarde

> I've used Apmex several times, and have never had a problem with them.  Buying local would be the best bet, especially if you can get good deals.  But for those who don't have any good local sources, Apmex would make a good second place option.


 Kind of what I was thinking .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

24 Hours sale on APMEX silver rounds, $1.29 over spot.

http://www.apmex.com/Product/27024/....111912Pro27024

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

I know interacting with society is one of the great collective fears of the liberty movement but you guys really need to start hitting estate auctions and such. Why pay over spot price for silver when you can wait for the right auction and but up a lot of it for next to nothing? Not to mention gold, sterling silver, coin silver and gem stones.

----------


## oyarde

> I know interacting with society is one of the great collective fears of the liberty movement but you guys really need to start hitting estate auctions and such. Why pay over spot price for silver when you can wait for the right auction and but up a lot of it for next to nothing? Not to mention gold, sterling silver, coin silver and gem stones.


 I agree , I do auctions etc, sometimes you can get a decent deal , sometimes not , does not cost anything to walk away, go to the house , make a bacon sandwich ...

----------


## Tpoints

> I would be more inclined to pick up 14 uncirculated early 60's dimes for $2.50 ea , but that is just me ....


yes, not a bad idea, although not as pure, they're harder to counterfeit, easier to verify, and easier to sell.

----------


## osan

> I guess I like guying local just cause I like no record of my buying anything.



Nothing wrong with that, but I must admit I do not get this seemingly excessive need for anonymity.  Your call, of course, but I have no problem buying anything of the sort online.  I bought 10K rounds of 5.56, for example, just as Bammy was getting into office.  I don't give a mouse's $#@! if they know about it because if things go toward pending confiscation, I can assure you that my assets are going to mysteriously disappear from the house.  "They" are never going to see anything of my possessions.  Weapons, metals, ammo, liquor, machine tools... all ghosts if the time comes.  They can come and demand until they are blue in their faces.  I will simply stand back and have a good chuckle.  I am no longer afraid of "them".  Perhaps I should be?  I don't know.  I just know that I am not and will not make any extraordinary effort to hide my opinions and so forth.  If they do not like what I think or do, let them take me to Gitmo if they dare.  I could use the change of scenery.

----------


## oyarde

They have a new soccer field @ Gitmo.

----------


## osan

> They have a new soccer field @ Gitmo.


Rather they let me go to the range.  Soccer is SUCH an annoying game.

----------


## Dogsoldier

This is crazy.Silver is SILVER! What difference does it make what design is on it?

----------


## Carson

> This is crazy.Silver is SILVER! What difference does it make what design is on it?


I suppose if it fits in your caldron to melt down it is just a matter of if it will fit. That and the purity.

Someone making a trade on the other hand may want something he recognizes and is comfortable with. Lots of us can't do a lot of testing and have to do a lot of trusting.

----------


## Tpoints

> This is crazy.Silver is SILVER! What difference does it make what design is on it?


purity, quality, and reliability of the brand.

----------

